# Aluminum Caymanite Slinger



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Many moons ago I did a trade with Trax, he sent me two aluminum forks, I sent him two large slabs of Caymanite. The Aluminum was not finished as shown in the photo below. I could not decide how to finish them, however, the silient Santa thread gave me an idea. 
I learned a lot about working with Aluminum, it is soft and scratches easily. Polish completely before putting on the scales. The next one will have a florentine finish which would not show scratches as easily. I am not 100 % pleased with my effort but it is passable.
It is easily the most balanced SS frame I have held to date. Comments welcome!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Dang thats a beauty Doc. I wouldnt be 100% pleased with it either. More like 150%


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Passable ey? If I could make something 1/10th as nice I'd be well pleased with myself!

That there is a work of art doc!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very spiffy job!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys , they are appreciated .as a former jeweler I tend not to be satisfied with anything someone can find a fault with. My wife is quality control and I have not been able to fool her yet. If it passes her it is ok, this one barely passed because I tried short cuts. I should have known better.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice work indeed.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Way cool. I love it. Great job !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, so shiny. I love bling. Thank you for sharing, Doc. I wonder what the slingshot would look if you're 100% pleased.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool Dr.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's an absolute winner, Dr J!

Not many of use could work with stone like that. I reckon that thing could take whole car tyres for bands! :rofl:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Came out great doc!

I also like the shape of that frame a lot. Not too big, but still powerful if you want it to.

Have fun shooting the beauty 

Oh, and i already made something out of that Black Coral you mailed me, alas, just no time to show it yet


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

WOW!?!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your comments folks, they are appreciated.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks amazing. Tough cookie that quality control inspector. Pictures do tend to hide the subtle imperfections that you might see in person. If you send it my way, I would be happy to take a look at it with a fine toothed comb :-D


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice work Dr J! I just looked up "florentine finish"... Amazing! It reminds me of wood checkering. Do you plan to apply the texture with a hand tool or is this done with electric tools? Please tell me.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks folks. Simon it can be done with hand tools like gravers, however there is a bur which you can use in a rotary tool that speeds up the process.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc!!!!! Great job sir!! :bowdown: what a wonderful combo! I think this is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you BB, and others your comments are humbling and appreciated.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice slingshot.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I say VERY NICE while reaching for shades


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wowee! Amazing work Doc. Really beautiful!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

QIMN and others, thank you for your comments, they are very much appreciated.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Outstanding Doc !!!!!!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Dr J, I'm enamored with your creation. Isn't it so that the slight imperfections are the wellspring of true beauty? Not that I saw them, but knowing they must be there from your description makes your little creation ever more alluring 

It looks beautiful and the thickness of the caymanite scales is just right, a lovely profile. Like they say in "the name of the rose": Pulchra enim sunt ubera qui paululum supereminent...:blush:

Cheers and best, M.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you Guys! much appreciated!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a sweet shooter! Way to go Dr J You rocked that one!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& that friends, is how you finish unfinished aluminium...


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi folks I have been without internet service for several hours, so I did not get a chance to thank thank all the viewers who
liked my Aluminum Caymanite frame, it is appreciated.
I have banded it up with TBG. latex, and 107"s They all worked pleasingly well. I would like to try it with tubes, but cannot
make up my mind about boring holes in the frame. It will not be a long though, any suggestions would be welcomed.
Keep well!
Dr. J


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you guys think palm swells should be put on both sides or only one? would some one help? what you think?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I would drill it, as per Antraxx's ones.

Palm swells - I usually only do one side, but on an aluminium frame, it might be best to do both with one side being mostly convex as per normal and one having some shaping to accommodate finger placement. Antraxx also does more or less that same thing, IIRC.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I missed this one, Doctor... You did a great job on it. When a thing is hand made, it doesn't have to look like it was machine made to be beautiful. In fact, it actually makes it more beautiful sometimes -- as in the case of your creation here.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your feedback a lot.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The shine on the alu looks perfect, flawless work the whole shooter.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Teh, your comment is appreciated !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to say thanks to the 516 folks who viewed this slingshot and especially the 26 who register a like, it is very satisfying, humbling and very much appreciated! Keep well, and may your hearts desire be granted this holiday season.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I do not know if this the right place for this, if it is not Moderators please do the necessary. I have a few 20 mm slabs of Caymanite which I would like to pass on to a few members who are also into Lapidary. If interested please PM me, Thanks.

On another note hope everyone had a stress free healthy holiday.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another angle


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Another angle


This is simply gorgeous.

Best, M.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr J said:


> I do not know if this the right place for this, if it is not Moderators please do the necessary. I have a few 20 mm slabs of Caymanite which I would like to pass on to a few members who are also into Lapidary. If interested please PM me, Thanks.
> On another note hope everyone had a stress free healthy holiday.


You do such beautiful work with the stuff, I really wish my level of craftsmanship was worthy to take you up on that amazing offer....
But alas...


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Just amazing work! A beautiful shooter! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

How'd I miss this one? Unreal Bud. Great work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for looking folks, and better yet commenting and liking. It is appreciated more than you can imagine. sometimes i feel as if i am just wasteing time.


----------

